# Payslip -- Bank Statement --- Spouse visa



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i have applied for spouse visa uk... 

one thing was bothering me ... i applied with 6 payslips under category A and been with employer for 1 year...

in my 4 payslips i provided my payslip payment method is CHEQUE and so is the corresponding transaction in the statement ( deposit wages = net wages date location )

in my last 2 payslips , my employer paid me through BACS and so is the payment method on Payslips ... on corresponding bank statements it does say its online transactio, company name ( xxx ltd ) reference name of company and the exact net amount coming into my account & date but it says _bill payment_ ...

would that be a problem???

i have put in p60 in the application along with a signed job contract and employer letter as required by UKBA and a letter from HMRC ... 

so confused now !!


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Should be fine. Stop worrying and wait fir result. There is nothing you can do now.


----------

